# Attempts at flying photos



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have an overly fantastic camera, but I want a photo of her in flight that's decent.
I'm gonna have a long day of sitting with the camera pointed at Willow, hope I get something good 

Here's my best one so far


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty good! you dont need a good camera, just good timing.


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is quite good!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats a really good shot


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm definatly proud of that one!
That was my goal for the day, I'm bored now!


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

Took more


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Now you got the hang of it you can them with no problem!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

taking flight shots is fun, but it can take forever to get that one photo you really like


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> taking flight shots is fun, but it can take forever to get that one photo you really like


Wouldn't it be easier to take a video of it and use your computer to capture a frame from there to make a photo using a screen capture program?

My wife does that all the time.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics  so cute


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Good job Steph! Beautiful bird.


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the pics!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Fab pics!  Wish I could get good flight pics of my two!


----------

